
OpenSourceWeekly #10: Federated social networks (The Fediverse) - sylvain_kerkour
https://fatalentropy.com/open-source-weekly/10
======
rakoo
I want to believe in ActivityPub, because it has traction and seems to be
doing this federation thing very well. The problem is that ActivityPub is not
a protocol, it's a framework for building protocols... The spec is voluntarily
vague and allows for "undefined behaviour". The issue is that you can't
"implement" ActivityPub, you can implement something that respects ActivityPub
but will be incompatible with another implementor's vision.

There desperately needs to be more work on writing down what platform does
what, and remove all duplicates because it's not a viable path.

Some reading:

\- [https://schub.wtf/blog/2019/01/13/activitypub-final-
thoughts...](https://schub.wtf/blog/2019/01/13/activitypub-final-thoughts-one-
year-later.html)

\- [https://ehiad.org/blog/000002](https://ehiad.org/blog/000002)

